
OneDevice – A smartphone that makes sense - dhruvkar
https://www.onedevice.eu/
======
qplex
While this is about the best size for a phone, I want to point out that making
a device for the user and maximizing corporate profit seem to be incompatible
goals.

Smartphones are no exception in this - the vendors are mostly interested in
making not-the-best phone that'll only last a couple of years so that they can
then sell you another one and profit.

------
aabbcc1241
The idea of plugging the mobile phone on laptop shell is interesting

------
aabbcc1241
Appreciate more choices to the consumer

